# Current Cycler! Low AMH, How many follicles are 'normal' at first stims scan??



## Ka40 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hello All
I'm Day 7 of the short flare protocol for our first ICSI.  I'm 41 and my AMH is very low at 1.6!!  I've had my first scan today since start stims.  
There are 4 averaged sized follicles for this stage (apparently)? They are about 10mm each?  There's another dominant follicle at 18mm (though this could be a previous follicle cyst), then a couple of small ones when aren't much at the mo!
The clinic seemed quite rushed this morning and there wasn't the opportunity to ask many questions?  Is this the number of follicles you would expect for someone with a low egg reserve and what about the sizes.  the nurse said they wanted them to about 18mm prior to egg collection?

Can you let me know your experiences please, feel abit lost! Happy that there are some follicles growing but also conscious that the number Is low and that they may not all contain eggs!!

Thank you
Hugs Ka xxx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

that sounds great given that your AMH is low. 
I had my stims scan this morning and I had 9 follies which was amazing, four reasonable ones around 10mm I think and the rest a bit smaller. some of your smaller ones will catch up a bit as you go along. I think my AMH is less than 4.5 but I don't know exactly that number is from last summer. It's very nerve wracking but basically as long as you get some follicles that is good.. on your first go there's always a chance they haven't got the drugs quite right. you only need one good egg! good luck


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

hey we might be at egg collection at the same time *high five cycle buddy*


----------



## Ka40 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi Bunny
Thank you so much for replying, that's very reassuring! Great news re your scan too.  Be great to have a buddy to go through this with.  I joined the cycle buddy group but there's so much going on its hard to keep up. My AMH was also taken last summer at the start of this mad journey, so I wasn't expecting a lot to be honest.
I'm on 375u of menopur and they don't want to increase it anymore.  Gotta nother scan booked for Friday, with maybe egg collection Mon or early next week?  What about you hun?
Where are you?  Im in the West Midlands.
This whole thing is so nerve wracking aint it and they tell you to relax!!!! Yeah ok then?
Take care Ka xx


----------



## Ka40 (Aug 7, 2012)

I woke up this morning to hear on the radio that the princess is in labour!  now that's just what we need to hear aint it!! xx


----------



## Chickabooo (May 22, 2012)

Hi Ka40,

My AMH is also 1.6. At that stage I had 8 follicles all different sizes.
At egg collection I had 9 with 8 eggs retrieved.

Good luck,

C x


----------



## Ka40 (Aug 7, 2012)

Wow that's amazing Chickaboo, gives me hope.
How are you doing on your mad journey?  
Hugs Ka xx


----------



## Chickabooo (May 22, 2012)

Hi Ka,

Yes we were really pleased with that. We got 8 fertilised and 3 top grade embryos put back. Nothing to freeze.  Sadly it was an BFN that time. We were told at our follow up it was just bad luck! So we are still hopeful despite a low AMH and hoping to cycle again in 2-3 weeks  
I hope this is your time  

Chick x


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Gold bunny
Are doing lond or short protocol? I can't remember! Not that I'm stalking you or anything!


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

long protocol and i have egg collection monday!


----------



## Ka40 (Aug 7, 2012)

Morning!!

Good luck for your next cycle Chick, its good to know that you managed 3 to put back, great numbers with our AMH hun.  Next time will be YOUR time!  Hugs

Bunny - good luck for Monday lovely.  Very exciting and scary.  Wishing you all the luck

AFM - I'm gonna be abit behind you now Bunny.  Had scan yesterday and wont be ready for Monday collection, maybe Wed or Thurs.  Nother scan on Mon.  I was really pleased though.  The dreaded cyst has now disappeared, which is fab news as it was just getting bigger and bigger and would've been in the way of the lovely follies (with eggs)!  I now have 7 good size follies (last scan there was 4), so really pleased and there's also a couple of smaller ones lurking. Lining is 6.2, but no idea what its meant to be.  By Mon I will be day 13 on a short protocol!!!  I like to be different.  Lets just hope that by all these set backs, the result will be the perfect one we are wishing for.  Another friend told the world she was pregs yest with a beautiful scan pic on **! I wasn't expecting that, pulled on the heart strings somewhat! Still hopefully very soon that will be us.

Love and luck to all
Hugs Ka xxx


----------



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hello ladies

Good luck on Monday goldbunny!!! Be thinking of you

Hello everyone else and hope your cycles go well,,  not long to go KA!  Its so hard seeing baby announcements on **, I've hidden newsfeed of all pregnant friends and those with babies ! 

I started Stimms  for cycle 4 yesterday.  Very nervous.  Worked out if all goes to plan EC will be about 8 aug.  will go fast now

Hoping for bfp s for all of us!! 

Xxx


----------



## Ka40 (Aug 7, 2012)

Good luck Louise, defo 4th time lucky for you hun xxx


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Good luck gold bunny!


----------



## Ka40 (Aug 7, 2012)

Good luck today bunny xxx


----------



## LisaO (Jul 19, 2013)

Good luck to everyone!

I had a scan today and start Menopur tomorrow for 12 days. There were only 5 tiny follicles that they could see. 

My question is, is this an average amount for a 43 year old and will they remain at 5 or could there be more?

Sorry for the questions, this is all quite new to me!

Thanks in advance,

Lisa


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

I had about 10 follies at my first stim scan, 12 or 11 at the second, got 8 eggs, 6 were mature, and 5 fertilised.       (phew!!!!) very relieved. my amh is down around 4 I think. you only need one good egg, but two or three improves your chance of fertilisation. mine were ICSIed.


----------



## LisaO (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks goldbunny!

I have first stim scan in 8 days time.

Good luck to you


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Ok so this may be a stupid question but I will ask anyway!

If you have done long protocol and so down regged then go for a scan just before Stimms what will they want to see? Will down reg have made any follicles seen on an earlier day 5 scan disappear? Or are they still there but just 'quiet'?


----------



## CHOCOCHINE (Mar 11, 2013)

they are looking for quiet ovaries and a really thin lining  good luck


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks chocochine

Will the follicle that were on my scan last period cycle still be there?


----------



## LisaO (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I had my first 7 days stims scan today - there were only 4 follies, 1 was 11mm and the other 3 were 8mm.

2 follies on each ovary. That's not many is it?  

I know it only takes one but it's disheartening. 2nd stims scan on Saturday then egg collection next Tuesday if all goes according to plan.


----------



## Sushi Lover (Oct 16, 2012)

*LisaO*... 4 isn't a great deal, I admit, BUT ...it really does only take one. I've been in touch with girls on here who get between 3 and 5 eggs at collection, are so despondent and disappointed to have a small number...and then get a BFP, whereas I got 20 eggs in my Jan cycle and still got a BFN! So it really doesn't follow a pattern that more eggs is better. My consultant always says quality over quantity. You may get 3 beautiful eggs which end up being beautiful embryos.

Good luck xx


----------



## LisaO (Jul 19, 2013)

Thank you so much for responding and for helping me to feel positive again!

I've felt quite unprepared really for IVF (not mentally but in terms of preparing my body, taking supplements, cutting out alcohol etc) as we only decided to go for it a week before my first injection. This was mainly due to ignorance and not understanding that time really is running out for me at my age.

So thank you again 

xxx


----------



## noteasy (Apr 4, 2013)

dillydolly said:


> Thanks chocochine
> 
> Will the follicle that were on my scan last period cycle still be there?


Follicles serve their purpose for a month. Once the cycle is over, they 'die'. It's a dynamic process.

In a natural cycle, each month any follicle could be 'the chosen one' whose egg(s) is(are) released at ovulation. Once any egg is released the other follicles are no longer 'in the game'; hormone emitted from the follicle that released the egg signals to the other follicles that time's up. All the follicles that were growing stop developing and the eggs they contained never make it to the big leagues, so to speak. So no, the follicle seen during your last period is not there anymore. It has served its purpose. But every month more follicles develop, each potentially becoming the one whose egg is released at ovulation.

In a stimulated cycled, your follicles are developed unnaturally and collection is done before ANY egg is released (so that all eggs are harvested in their 'potential' state, not in their 'I'm no longer competing and so have begun to 'die' state).

This is a simplified explanation but I hope it helps you understand a bit more about what happens in the lead-up to and just after ovulation/egg collection.

Good luck!


----------

